# Foothill Flyers Spooky Halloween Ride October 28th 5pm



## fordmike65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Rattle those chains, tighten the grip on your souls....and get ready for this year's Foothill Flyers Halloween Ride! Postponing this month's ride from the 3rd to the last Saturday, October 28th. This will be our last night ride of the year. In keeping with the season, ride your black, scariest or crustiest bike. Also hoping some will dress up and wear the costume of their choice. Meet up at Library Park at 5:00pm and head out by 6:00. Bring your lights, spooky attire and accessories. See you there....If you dare!!!!

 Those that didn't make it last year missed out! Don't make the same mistake ......or you may pay the ultimate price...MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/october-foothill-flyers-spooky-halloween-ride.97736/


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 19, 2017)

A lil over a week away!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who's coming out?? Who's dressing up?? Remember to bring your crustiest,scariest or black bike!


----------



## the2finger (Oct 20, 2017)

Gotta find my pimp hat


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## the2finger (Oct 26, 2017)

The Dodger game is gonna be on during the ride


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 26, 2017)

I wish I would've known about the ride before I set up a bar crawl.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 26, 2017)

Joe as Popeye is freaking perfect!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I wish I would've known about the ride before I set up a bar crawl.



Ummm...I posted it up a month ago...not like you've ever made one of our rides anyway


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2017)

the2finger said:


> The Dodger game is gonna be on during the ride



And.....?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2017)

hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 698334






hellshotrods said:


> View attachment 698337




You gonna come out and join us??


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 26, 2017)

Pretty sure you can stream the dodger radio broadcast on your phone and throw a headphone in, as not to spoil the ambience of the spooky October evening ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> And.....?



So damn rude, no wonder I haven't been there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> So damn rude, no wonder I haven't been there.



Meh...come on out


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 27, 2017)

the2finger said:


> The Dodger game is gonna be on during the ride






Schwinn499 said:


> Pretty sure you can stream the dodger radio broadcast on your phone and throw a headphone in, as not to spoil the ambience of the spooky October evening ride.



Who are they Playin?
Baseball looks different now....


----------



## the2finger (Oct 27, 2017)

I’ll be on a girls bike should I dress in drag?


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You gonna come out and join us??




Unfortunately I'm out of town, see you Nov 5 LB


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 28, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Who are they Playin?
> Baseball looks different now....



Baseball hasn't been the same since the Piazza/Nomo days. Once the Bonds and Mcgwire chase happened, the game changed. I'd rather see a field full of offense, smart plays, and good baserunning than someone putting one over the wall every other inning. Booooring. Gone are the days of Ozzie Smiths and Cal Ripken Jrs.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2017)

Looked like another fun ride, hated to miss it this year but it was a great game (good food & friends either way), its been a great WS!, its been 29 yrs so got to watch every game, There will be a game on Halloween, man I might trade a bike to go to that!


----------



## birdzgarage (Oct 28, 2017)

what a great ride! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Oct 29, 2017)

Workly duties kept me away from the ride, but even the MPD cant keep me away from a last minute lemon sorbet and a chat with some bike buds.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2017)

This was the scariest costume I could think of.
Haha!

 It was good to see everybody from the Foothill Flyers again.
Thanks for hosting such a frightening ride. Lol!
Go Dodgers!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## the2finger (Oct 30, 2017)

Always a great ride with the best vintage bike folks around


----------



## Barto (Nov 1, 2017)

Boy, you guys are really tight....I need to join a vintage bike club....we have the NERRB'S (New England Rat Rod Bikes) out this way but I've never made a ride...shame on me!!!

BART


----------

